# Battlefield 2 for Mac?



## yotamraz (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about BF2 coming for Mac? When? 

Thanks,

Yotam Raz


----------



## bbloke (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't think there is much information about it, but the use of GameSpy might prove to be a major problem.  Have a look at this.


----------



## notredame731 (Jul 23, 2005)

BF2 will be coming out for PS2 and Xbox soon, and BF1942 is out for mac, so it will most probably be coming out for Mac sometime after the release for the other consoles. 

Any new news on CS for mac?


----------



## Damrod (Jul 23, 2005)

notredame731 said:
			
		

> Any new news on CS for mac?



Don't expect to have the original CS be ported to the Mac. On infos on CS: Source (the most recent one published with Half-Life 2) search for the 'havoc Physics Engine' here in the game forum. 

As far as I know all the info you can gather here is still up-to-date


----------

